# Are You Happy?



## Lon (Jun 16, 2015)

I was asked this question this morning and without giving it much thought I responded "well I am not unhappy"

Sounds like a easy question to respond to doesn't it?

What say you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2015)

When?


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2015)

I can lie in bed as long as I want, have half a pound of bacon in a well buttered roll for breakfast, watch naughty films  for the rest of the  morning, have a double portion of fries for lunch, spend the afternoon in the pub, have a 14 inch with extra pepperoni and cheese for tea, and then relax for the rest of the evening.

What's not to be happy about?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

Most of the time, yes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I can lie in bed as long as I want, *have half a pound of bacon in a well buttered roll for breakfast, watch naughty films  for the rest of the  morning, have a double portion of fries for lunch, spend the afternoon in the pub, have a 14 inch with extra pepperoni and cheese for tea,* and then relax for the rest of the evening.
> 
> What's not to be happy about?



OMG If I ate all of that greasy food I'd be verrry unhappy indeed..


----------



## Bee (Jun 16, 2015)

The secret to a long life, including fry ups......


http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/upda...ry-ups-pipes-and-pints-says-100-year-old-man/


----------



## oakapple (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm content, we all have happy moments, but can't live in a state of happiness, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 16, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I can lie in bed as long as I want, have half a pound of bacon in a well buttered roll for breakfast, watch naughty films  for the rest of the  morning, have a double portion of fries for lunch, spend the afternoon in the pub, have a 14 inch with extra pepperoni and cheese for tea, and then relax for the rest of the evening.
> 
> What's not to be happy about?




Where do you live?.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 16, 2015)

*Yes since I became a born again Christian, I am.*


----------



## Lon (Jun 16, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I can lie in bed as long as I want, have half a pound of bacon in a well buttered roll for breakfast, watch naughty films  for the rest of the  morning, have a double portion of fries for lunch, spend the afternoon in the pub, have a 14 inch with extra pepperoni and cheese for tea, and then relax for the rest of the evening.
> 
> What's not to be happy about?



If all that makes you happy, good on you. Like they say--------Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Lon (Jun 16, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Yes since I became a born again Christian, I am.*




Was it an easy birth?


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 16, 2015)

*Actually it was after a very stressful suicide attempt.   So I guess the birth was much easier than the alternative.  The after results have been excellent.*


----------



## Glinda (Jun 16, 2015)

Laurie said:


> I can lie in bed as long as I want, have half a pound of bacon in a well buttered roll for breakfast, watch naughty films  for the rest of the  morning, have a double portion of fries for lunch, spend the afternoon in the pub, have a 14 inch with extra pepperoni and cheese for tea, and then relax for the rest of the evening.
> 
> What's not to be happy about?




Ick!  layful:  That wouldn't do it for me.

Of course, life has it's ups and downs and we all have regrets, whether  we admit it or not.  But I can honestly say yes, I'm happy most of the time.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Happiness is a by product, not an end in itself.
Yes, I realise that I am happy, and also content.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm basically a very happy and easy going person, of course some days aren't as happy as others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Jun 16, 2015)

The question comes at a very difficult time in my life. I lost my sweet heart of 56 years back in March, and my younger son a year ago in May. Its hard to be really "happy" under those circumstances. On the other hand, basically writing the final chapter in my life, prompts me to reflect on where I've been. I've had a wonderful life. At least in my own mind. Of course there are some regrets, but I was lucky enough to have the full set of all of those things that really matter. I can not really say I am "happy" at this point, but rather very satisfied with where I've been. I guess " content" would be a better word. 
I still find things to laugh at. Observing the absurdity of much human behavior is a never ending source of amusement for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2015)

Lenore, you rock, lollolllol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Actually it was after a very stressful suicide attempt.   So I guess the birth was much easier than the alternative.  The after results have been excellent.*



I'm very glad your attempt wasn't successful Lenore, and that you are in a happy place now in your life.  I wish you the best.



Underock1 said:


> The question comes at a very difficult time in my life. I lost my sweet heart of 56 years back in March, and my younger son a year ago in May. Its hard to be really "happy" under those circumstances.



That's a lot to go through, and you seem very strong Underock, I'm happy that you're content.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm very glad your attempt wasn't successful Lenore, and that you are in a happy place now in your life.  I wish you the best.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot to go through, and you seem very strong Underock, I'm happy that you're content.



Thanks SB. I'm about as strong as a bowl of oatmeal, but with a little sugar in it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2015)

Lenore, I am so pleased you have left that despair behind and graduated to a place of some peace.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2015)

Underock, I think you undervalue your own strength, many people in your position would be in pieces.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, I think you undervalue your own strength, many people in your position would be in pieces.



Thanks Shali. I have my moments. Just playing it out. No sense in making other people miserable. Watching the human brain deteriorate from the inside kind of keeps me amused.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2015)

Underock, you are most welcome.


----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2015)

Tough question in a way. I'm happy about some things but there's so much I still want to accomplish in my life. Satisfaction is the death of progress IMO.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes most of the time,
I believe in counting my blessings and if ever i need a kick up the backside " I just look over my shoulder at how some people have to live "illness etc " they have no choice

But one last little bit, i never turn my back on anyone, religion etc if you have faith in any order "good for you" i have visitors a few times a year turn up "jehovah's"
and we always make them welcome have a coffee and a laugh, they know im a non believer and little chance for them to convert me,
but i'd never do them or anyone else harm in anyway because they've found their God.
Yes all in all i feel good about myself and our little family.

PS A GOOD THREAD "LON"


----------



## Laurie (Jun 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG If I ate all of that greasy food I'd be verrry unhappy indeed..



You and my Doctor both!

Note the word "can".

That doesn't mean I do!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL...glad to hear it Laurie.. :thumbsup1:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 17, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Yes most of the time,
> I believe in counting my blessings and if ever i need a kick up the backside " I just look over my shoulder at how some people have to live "illness etc " they have no choice
> 
> But one last little bit, i never turn my back on anyone, religion etc if you have faith in any order "good for you" i have visitors a few times a year turn up "jehovah's"
> ...



Great attitude, Whisteria. If we could only get everyone on board with that. We are all who we are, because that's what life made us. If we were born in the other persons circumstances, we would _be _that person. Instead of searching for the "meaning" of life, _give_ it meaning, by making it better for the other guy. I wish we had some decent emoticons on here. Give yourself three thumbs up!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Underock we do have a good collection of emoticons on here. If you click on the emoticon box above, then click ''more'' you will find quite a variety k:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 17, 2015)

:holymoly:Thanks Holly! You're great! We may all live to regret this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> :holymoly:Thanks Holly! You're great! We may all live to regret this.



Oh, we have loads of fun with the emoticons!!  :tongue::dontworry::yes::crying:


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 17, 2015)

O.K., then. Getting the thread back on topic, I guess this counts as "Happy".  :banana:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

Most times yes.... and sometimes not so much.   Isn't that life?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

:kissmy:

My favorite!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> O.K., then. Getting the thread back on topic, I guess this counts as "Happy".  :banana:



That one is an ecstatic emoticon!


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> :kissmy:
> 
> My favorite!!!!



:thumbsup:  It's me!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> :kissmy:
> 
> My favorite!!!!



:lofl: I'll remember that QS.

Get ready for incoming at the first opportunity :grin:


----------

